# IPO1 failed for Cocotte :(



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

July 6-7 ... IPO1 for Cocotte... 

No-out again, at the last bite, after the courage test. 

Cocotte was very combative, the judge was very satisfied with the performance ... But "no-out" is always a failure.

My husband will change his approach in training and we will solve the problem.

He will work on the distance ... 50 feet, 100 feet, 150 feet ... 200 feet ... out, it's out!

(thank's Camille for pictures!)

score: 80-78-no out


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Do you ever train with long bites with the dog having to out from a distance from you? If you don't, it can make a difference.....Judges control the time and distances on the out after bites....many dogs have only been worked in training in outs from short bites and escape bites....you get in trial for IPO 1 and the Judge lengthens the distance or stick hit is harder than dog accustomed to, and presto the dog doesn't out.....been there done that many years ago.....went back and worked on these things and next time....96 in protection....same dog. Maybe this will help, maybe you already do this and it's something else....good luck!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

My husband said that you put the finger right on the problem. More pressure on the dog and no training out on distance so great. :-/


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's too bad, but at least it hopefully will be a simple fix and there's always next time!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Outing is over rated,  LOL....Sorry Cocotte felt the same. She'll get it next time. 
I've been working on this lately too. My dog tries to push his luck whenever he's on a new helper.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

How does the helper wear all that gear in hot weather-ugh


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

holland said:


> How does the helper wear all that gear in hot weather-ugh


90 F sunday July 7 ...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I dunno about others but we are proud of you c: you'll get there!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with Cliff. 

How have you been working the out? Have there been consequences for not outing? Do you always work on the same helper and under how much pressure? All these things can have an effect.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Cliff: :thumbup:

OP - Also remember that by the time you get the long bite, the dog already knows there's no consequences for disobedience. The dog might have gotten away with things that they aren't usually allowed to get away with that day since you are trialing, so it happens. 

By the time the long bite comes, with a dog that is "trial smart" they might try to push their luck. It's not always stress. Of course, blaming stress is easier for our egos to absorb because we don't think the dog is "playing" us so to speak, and it is the genetics / etc rather than the training.

Sometimes when I see my dog has "selective obedience" on certain exercises I might do a few exercises like a trial i.e. no corrections at all. Then I'll go into the exercise we are working on so I can catch him being clever and reinforce my command at that point. We were having trial problems skipping blinds and this sort of exercise solved it. The dog was very obedient and very good in training but would skip a blind during trials. It only took two sessions to resolve it for good.

With all that said, no out is more common than you think especially on the long bite  I've seen it in all trials, whether it be WUSV or club trial. And I'm sure you guys will resolve whatever issues are going on.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

That sucks, but you went and trialed and thats whats important. People in IPO tend to act like its a huge deal to fail... like they are ashamed or others come up to offer their condolences lol. Katya failed her IPO3 b/c she left me on the back transport to go F with the helper... all the way to that and then she gets DQ'ed lol. Club members were all like "so sorrry to hear that". I said "don't be, I know what we need to work on next, I know the dog is capable of it, and we shall try again. We'll get it next time". Its just not a big deal to fail


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Do you ever train with long bites with the dog having to out from a distance from you? If you don't, it can make a difference.....Judges control the time and distances on the out after bites....many dogs have only been worked in training in outs from short bites and escape bites....you get in trial for IPO 1 and the Judge lengthens the distance or stick hit is harder than dog accustomed to, and presto the dog doesn't out.....been there done that many years ago.....went back and worked on these things and next time....96 in protection....same dog. Maybe this will help, maybe you already do this and it's something else....good luck!


For Jäger's IPO1 I asked the helper to hit him as hard as possible and to really sting him lol... keeps him focused to embrace the anger and aggression.. like the dark side of the force lol.


----------

